# If You Were A Villager



## ACupOfTea (Feb 10, 2015)

If you were a villager, what species would you be, how would you look, what type would you be, what would be your catchphrase, how would your house look, and what song would be playing on your stereo?

Personally, I'd be a light yellow cat with brown tabby markings and wear a mint shirt. I'd be a normal villager, and my catchphrase would probably be 'sweet tea'. My house would consist of mostly regal and classic furniture, and Stale Cupcakes would be playing on my stereo!

Here's a form you can fill out:

Name:
Species:
Appearance:
First Shirt:
Type:
Likes:
Dislikes:
Catchphrase:
House Interior:
House Exterior:
Stereo Song:


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

That sounds super cute 

I'd be a dark green wolf, I think.. Snooty personality. "Hey yo" for a catchphrase... I'd have modern/sleek furniture and would be wearing a pleather vest.. lolol. I wanna draw that


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 10, 2015)

Grey bear cub, lazy personality, not sure what my catchphrase would be, my house would be regal furniture with large bookshelves.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 10, 2015)

If I were a villager, I'd want to be a cub because they're small and cute. I'd probably be snooty because out of all the female personalities, I think that one suits me most. My colors would be light pink with a touch of lavender. Those have been my favorite colors my entire life. I would wear the pretty garden tank. Being a snooty, I'm sure my catchphrase would also sound snooty. I'd probably say something like, "Go home."

My house would be (Gothic White) Rococo. "Gothic White" looks pink to me. Again, it's my favorite color! My stereo would play my favorite song: K.K. Stroll.


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 10, 2015)

Last year I had taken a quiz on what animal and personality I'd have, and I rather liked it. xD 

Buh anyway, I'd be a normal, pale purple elephant with short, wavey blonde hair. I'd be constantly wearing a look
of uncertainty on my face. My catchphrase would probably be something like, "um, I think so..." 

I'd like to think my house would be an eclectic mix of Sloppy, Creepy, and minimalist furniture, with a laptop and a few refurbished teddy bears in various places. :B


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 10, 2015)

I would either be a... 



Spoiler: smug penguin like this...



My OC by dizzybone






Spoiler: ...or a jock deer like this.



My OC by Itadakii


I would say "bruh" and I would have sleek and minimalist furniture with a flat screen and a few workout pieces.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 10, 2015)

Kind: Mouse
Personality: Trendy (New Personality for AC Wii U)
CP: Reckless
Color: Mostly magenta, with bits of purple
Style: Random
House: Random


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 10, 2015)

i would be a lazy penguin.. maybe green or blue? i would want a really cool house, maybe the sweets furniture? I'm not sure what my catchphrase would be lol


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd probably be a white and pink (panda) cub with a peppy personality, wearing a heart tee, and my catchphrase would be "you know?"
I'd have a mix of lovely and sweets furniture. ;v;


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 11, 2015)

I imagine I would be a Light brown puppy, with chocolate eyes! complete with dark brown ears and tail. <3 
I think I would have either the normal or peppy personality, wearing a nurse blouse. my catchphrase would be something like "u-um..." or "Teehee." since I'm quite timid irl. ^^;
My furniture set would most certainly consist of mostly the Dr.Office set. <3


----------



## Donacabana (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd be a Light Blue Bunny with big pink cheeks and dull eyes. I'd wear a shirt with some kind of flower
My personality would be normal and my catchphrase would be "and stuff."
My house would be food and water themed with blue, pink and cream as my main colors. 
I'd have my fave Bubblegum K.K playing in the background! o u o)


----------



## Zenoah (Feb 11, 2015)

Species: Scottish Fold Cat

How would you look: White and orange, hair covering eyes (like Shep) and the signature folded ears.

What type would you be: Lazy

What would be your catchphrase: Nyu or What's Good

How would your house look: Any musical items.

What song would be playing on your stereo: K.K. Synth



What would everyone's names be?
Mine would more than likely be Irvine, a town in Scotland.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

What kind of animal would I be?: Most likely a Bengal cat

I would look like: Brown fur with the signature cheetah stripes and yellow eyes. 

Personality type: Normal

Catchphrase?: So sleepy 

What would your house look like?: Rococo theme 

Music playing: K.K. Sonata


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 12, 2015)

Luv this!!!!

As a villager, I'd be a normal squirrel named Rayna. I would be aqua, with purple accents. She would wear either the lacy tank or the skull tee. Her house would have the Gracie set with the stained glass lamp. The music would be bubble gum. Her catchphrase would be seriously. I drew her up awhile back as well. Her coloring isn't right, as I'd want it to be aqua, though. 


Spoiler


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 12, 2015)

Ooh, lovin' this!!
Name - Kain
Species - Cat
Look - Teal tabby (similar to Lolly, cute squinty eyes (like Genji), black stripes across the edges of my eyes (like Ankha)
Type - Uchi
Cathphrase - fapnuggets
House - I'd be the special villager that has all the Pave stuff xD
Song - Bubblegum K.K.


Woo! :3 I really want to make her now! 


Spoiler: So I did!










I came out a bit scary, lol


----------



## SweetT (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd be an elf or fairy with fairytale furniture like the lily record player etc


----------



## katie-crossing (Feb 12, 2015)

(According to some online tests) I would be an uchi penguin (suits me pretty well if I may say so myself) I would be wearing a candy gingham tee and have most of the sloppy/modern series.
My catchphrase would be something along the lines of "Nooo, you dont say?" Or something really sarcastic -.-
So yeah...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I would have K.K. ragtime or K.K. swing


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

I know I'd be a deer. Probably peppy, and pastel colours.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 12, 2015)

I think I would be a green and white wolf with "husky" coloring, with an Uchi or Peppy personality, my catchphrase would be "mush" (In reference to huskies that pull sleds", my initial clothes would be maybe a spring shirt, and I would have a few sweets furniture pieces in my house with rococo wall and flooring.


----------



## Manaberry (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh, this is so neat! I think I'd be a doe, with pale purple and white fur, and pink colored circles on my cheeks. I'd probably be peppy, with "peaches" as my catchphrase. My clothes would be pretty similar to the pastel-stripe dress. Inside my house would be a mix of sloppy and alpine furniture! And my song would be...  K.K. disco.


----------



## Goop (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd either be a white and pink deer or a white octopus!
I'd probably wear the same shirt as Beau does, or just the blue and white striped tee. My house would be filled with white rococo furniture and I'd probably have Imperial K.K. playing. vuv
I'd most likely have the Peppy or Lazy villager personalities. Probably the Peppy, though. >u<​


----------



## tumut (Feb 14, 2015)

I'd be a hamster named Dusty, with gray fur and fluffyish ears, i'd be lazy and would have a dust-bunny type design. My house would be Sloppy with a vacuum cleaner in it, and I would have Marine Song 2001 playing on my stereo.


----------



## -strawberry (Feb 14, 2015)

i'd probably be a snooty octopus or s/t. or smug if smugs were female. my house would have princess series furniture and a whirlpool bath somewhere, and a general underwater/queen/regal theme!! ummm my music would prob be stale cupcakes, kk cruisin or kk milonga; basically i'd want u to feel like u just entered a queen's lair. /blows a kiss

my catchphrase would be: "yassss *****" or "i don't know her" or "tentacles on fleek" haha bye


----------



## Piggles (Feb 14, 2015)

Id be a geeky wolf, black and red with specs, and my greeting wood be, hey bookworm ^_^


----------



## Nimega (Feb 14, 2015)

I'd be a Normal Cub (a panda) with sparkly eyes, so cute


----------



## milkyi (Feb 14, 2015)

If I was a villager, I would be a cat with mlg stuff (like what I put on akame in my avatar) my catchphrase would be "2Mlg4You"


----------



## turtlewigs (Feb 14, 2015)

YES MY TIME TO SHINE IS NOW

species: deer
Personality: lazy/ maybe cranky
Design: probably light brown with white spots and heavy eyes with a giant cowlick, my antlers could be black
Song: stale cupcakes
House: lots of plants, hints of roccoco set with that summit wallpaper and maybe like a painting spot.


----------



## Amilee (Feb 14, 2015)

i guess i would be a pink normal bunny with a pink house c: my catchphrase would be "yay me" haha


----------



## talisheo (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd be a kitty kat
probably uchi personality
Red and grey colors
Catchphrase: "Meowzers"
House: Filled with nerd ****, so sad
Song: K.K. Synth


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd be a snooty or uchi lavender/white deer! With rococo refurbished black set <3


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 15, 2015)

Purple octopus normal personallity catchphrase sparkles


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Feb 15, 2015)

Personality: Lazy or Smug

Species/Look: A green MLG Squirrel with swag

House: Purple exterior with emerald green door, and the interior is full of kiddie and modern (whatever Static has) with a stereo playing K.K. Rally, I guess.

Catchphrase: Dewitos

Initial shirt: Same as Bob: Blossom Tee


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

I would be a doe, light brown with darker (like chocolate colored) lines/streaks going down my back. I would be peppy, most likely. My house would be blue with a darker blue roof, door, and fence. And mailbox. My catch phrase would be "Ice Cream"
My shirt would be the Prim Dress or Trench cot.
Song playing in the background: K.K lullaby


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 15, 2015)

Species? Cat, probably. I love squirrels to death in this game but IRL my friends all tell me I literally remind them of a kitten (apparently I'm adorable, who knew?) so I'll go with that. White with light pink stripes or "points" (ears, paws, tail), wearing a rose-sky tee.

Personality... my first instinct is to say "normal" because that's the closest thing to "shy" there is, but since the villagers all seem to warm up to the mayor pretty quickly and treat them as a close friend, I'd probably go with uchi. That side of me doesn't come out unless I'm really comfy with a person, but again, judging by how the rest of the villagers act toward the mayor... 

Greeting/catchphrase would be "ay guuurl" and ... well there's a language filter on these forums right, so I'm just gonna say "rockin'!" for the latter because I'm lame as hell and it's the closest thing to what I would actually say without being vulgar/censored.

House would be made up of sleek stuff customized to holstein, with a bunch of fruit furniture thrown in as well. Pastel dot floor and floral wall. The only sounds would be an executive toy and a lullaboid.

God, this sounds like such an awful mish-mash of things. Perfect for me tbh 8D


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

Name: Willam
Species: Rabbit
Personality: Smug (smug females need to be a thing)
Appearance: Grey with a white belly, ear tips, paws, and tail. Grey/blue eyes. For clothes, a grey knit sweater with white polkadots 
Saying: *in alaska thunder**** voice* hieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 15, 2015)

I would be a doe, albino. i'd wear the acid washed jacket. my catchphrase would be "dude". my house would be the pink rococo set with the lovely phone incorporated somewhere, kk bossa playing on a lily stereo uwu i think my personality type would be uchi.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Feb 15, 2015)

Name: Isaac (or Issek)
Personality: Lazy or Smug
Species/Look: Probably a lavender bear with a darker belly and inside ears, with thick rimmed glasses, or an indigo deer with light blue horns and black rims around the eyes and one arm is black, hooves would be a light brown, and would also have the thick rimmed glasses
House: Black house with a purple roof, and those barbed wire fences. I'd like either the modern wood furniture or just the modern furniture. I'd like Zell's wallpaper for his house(picture below). Song would definitely be Two Days Ago.
Catchphrase: Potatoes!
Hobby: Definitely drawing.
First clothes: Gray Parka



Is it bad I want to draw this now?


----------



## Swablu (Feb 15, 2015)

Personality: Normal/Uchi
Species: Deer
Looks: Light brown coat (lighter then Fauna's), brown eyes with white spotting (like freckles)
Catchphrase: mochi
Original Shirt: School jacket


----------



## Money Hunter (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd wanna be a carefree puppy c: with an ice palace or some shizz 
I have no idea what my catchphrase would be, though... probably something lame and cheesy because y'know, that's how we do.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 16, 2015)

Added a form to the first post!


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would be a Cheetah, if I could choose any species.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 18, 2015)

Bump ^-^


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Name:* Estelle
*Species:* Wolf
*Appearance:* Black with a light blue bang covering her left eye (like Ed but longer), a light blue star around her right eye (and we're talking about your left and right), light blue paws, light blue ear filling, light blue tipped tail, and dark blue eyes that are narrow and feminine.
*First Shirt:* Night Sky Tee
*Type:* Uchi
*Catchphrase:* li'l star
*House Appearance:* Exterior will be a gray square with a black curved rooftop and a light blue rounded door with an astro fence. Interior will be a lunar horizon, wildflower floor, a moon in the back middle with a Cupid bench directly in front of it, two Aurora screens on the left and right sides of that, and a telescope, star globe, star projector, violet screen, lily lamp, hydrangea bed, and a lily record player elsewhere in the room. So it will be cosmic, but foresty and whimsical at the same time. Like she's a lone wolf in the forest chasing desperately after the stars and shooting for the moon.
*Stereo Song:* Stale Cupcakes


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

I would be a wolf!


----------



## Bueller (Feb 19, 2015)

Name: Mute
Species: Deer
Appearance: Probably a plain white tailed deer with nubby antlers, green eyes, solid black markings around his nose. He would also have white "surprised expression" eyebrows. 
First Shirt: The 4-Ball Tee
Type: Lazy
Catchphrase: Right?
House Appearance: A mixture of sloppy furniture and minimalist.
Stereo Song: Two Days Ago


----------



## Marisska (Feb 20, 2015)

Name: Henke (female)
Species: can it be a new one? If so, pangolin. If not, a squirrel.
Appearance: All pale brown, except the belly, which would be pale pink, and the inner part of the ears, also pale pink. It'd have red cheeks, blue eyes and a tiny nose. A long fluffy tail.
First Shirt: the ducky tee, so cute!
Type: lazy, lazy, lazy.
Catchphrase: hey ya, pango!
House Appearance: bright pink, with a blue roof. It'd ressemble the sweets exterior at Nook's homes. No fence. 
Stereo Song: Hypno kk!


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 20, 2015)

Name: Lilac
Species: Dog
Appearance: lilac fur, white a white belly and green eyes
First Shirt: tacky sweater
Type: Lazy
Catchphrase: Actually
House Appearance: Sloppy set, blue roof, white picket fence, cabin door, blue exterior.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 21, 2015)

Name: Leighann
Species: Chicken/Lioness <-they need to make this
Appearance: my color scheme would be black and silver with white hair
First Shirt: a blazer
Type: snooty/lazy <-if only this were a girl villager personality lol
Catchphrase: wow
House Appearance: something like vesta's house
Stereo Song: steep hill


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2015)

Name: Kaydee
Species: Cat
Appearance: Orange and Black fluffy tabby, red bangs covering top of eyes giving semi-sleepy appearance (I'm a redhead who wears mostly black IRL) cat eyeliner green eyes, earrings, a Monroe splotch
First Shirt:Beaded or Spiderweb
Type: Cranky (maybe a little smug)
Catchphrase: just so you know...
Greeting:Boo!
House Appearance: Antique-y and Rococo items, with a cow skull somewhere worked in (creepy/halloween items too), EXTERIOR: red brick round house with black roof and star chimney smoke, iron fence and the round wooden door.
Stereo Song: Stale Cupcakes


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 2, 2015)

*Name*: Piyoko
*Species*: Owl
*Appearance*: Camouflage splotches like a whip-poor-will, colouration matching the bark of the game's pine trees. Wide eyes like Aurora's/Roald's.
*First Shirt*: deep-blue tank
*Personality*: Uchi
*Catchphrase*: whiplash
*House Appearance*: Cupcake-shaped house with hedge fence, simple exterior, and fairytale roof. Interior will have underwater wall and floor, Fishing Tourney furniture, an oarfish, sea butterfly, and football fish.
*Stereo Song*: K.K. Space
*Likes*: Sporty style, the colour blue, fishing.
*Dislikes*: Formal style.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 3, 2015)

I think I've already done something like this but it apparently wasn't in this thread, so here we go again! 

*Name*: Momo (obviously haha)
*Species*: Cat
*Appearance*: I'd be a little cat like Katie, or kind of bobble-headed version like cubs (as compared to bears) - and white, with magenta "points" a la Mitzi (with a couple darker stripes on top of the head probably idk), big bright lined eyes a la Pekoe.
*First Shirt*: I was going to say the pink wave tank, but the flight attendant shirt (with the little bow) is more fitting.
*Type*: Uchi
*Greeting*: "Haaay gurl" regardless of the player's gender. Alternately, "AHOY!"
*Catchphrase*: "No worries" (I say it ALL THE TIME my god)
*House Appearance EXTERIOR*: Mermaid roof + that blue/pink exterior thing (forget the name) with the mermaid door and plain white picket fence.
*House Appearance INTERIOR*: A hideous amalgamation of fruit/sweets/citrus stuff tbh, with flowers / flower clocks hung on the walls. Round carpet + blue or green wall, most likely. It'd be cluttered and nothing would go together. Random anchor in the corner.
*Stereo Song*: Marine Song 2001
*Likes*: Cute things, nautical things
*Dislikes*: BUGS, sporty things
*Quirks*: Is that one villager who's always asking for the same thing... PEACHES. Also constantly sends you letters and presents for no discernible reason. Sometimes you'll get like, a single sheet of paper. Other days you'll get something you've wanted forever. /shrug


----------



## Moddie (Mar 9, 2015)

I think I'd be a lazy cat. My name would still be Moddie. I'd wear the rainbow tee and have very light pastel green fur with white markings and cute eyes. I'd also have white hair. My catchphrase would be _Shpadoinkle!_ (...Though that would be a clear reference so I guess if I was in the actual game my catch phrase would probably be _awesome_ or _rad_.) My home would be decorated mainly with the modern wood series. The exterior would be a mixture of white, blue and pink colours. The song on my stereo would be K.K Ska.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 9, 2015)

Name: Matcha
Species: Cat
Appearance: Light green with white patches on the ears, paws, and muzzle.
First Shirt: Fresh shirt
Type: Normal
Likes: Sweets, napping
Dislikes: Pickles, wrestling
Catchphrase: "verde"
House Interior: A cafe with lots of plants
House Exterior: White with some greenery and a brown door
Stereo Song: Stale Cupcakes


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 10, 2015)

because of this im going to have to draw concept art... lots and lots of concept art.

*Name:* Arin
*Species:* Either Cat, Penguin, or Wolf. I can't pick! I'm gonna draw all three lol
*Appearance:* I have no idea. Probably would have long flippy "emo" bangs though haha.
*First Shirt:* Spiderweb tee! Spiders are my favourite animal honestly.
*Type:* Lazy, or Cranky. I think it'd be funny to be a Lazy wolf tho
*Likes:* Bugs, plants, food
*Dislikes:* Exercise, when it's too hot or too cold
*Catchphrase:* ****o (My IRL catchphrase honestly lol)
*House Interior:* Lots of plants. Hammock bed. The meadow floor and meadow vista wall.
*House Exterior:* Brick with a hedge fence and dark wood door.
*Stereo Song:* I was gonna say KK Synth but because of the creepy vibe I don't think it'd match the house, so probably KK technopop. Maaaaaaaybe Forest Life but that seems overused.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Name: Zeke 
Species: Black Dog
Appearance: Black
First Shirt: Zipper shirt
Type: edgy Cranky
Likes: Alternative music, Heavy metal music, Heavy metal machinery
Dislikes: Happiness
Catchphrase: W3lc0me t0 my tW1stEd M1nD
House Interior: Just a bunch of howloids everywhere and a tape deck
House Exterior: Concrete and metal everything
Stereo Song: K.K. Metal


----------



## NightDelight (Mar 10, 2015)

*Name:* Gab-Gab
*Species:* Cat
*Appearance:* Calico cat with large, brown eyes. Light brown fur inside ears and pink tongue sticking out side of mouth.
*First Shirt:* Kiwi Tank
*Type:* Lazy or Peppy
*Likes:* Anime/Manga, pizza, and romance
*Dislikes:* Loud noises and working out
*Catchphrase:* Are you being for reals...?
*House Interior:* Lots of flowers and plants with a cute, little bar in the corner.
*House Exterior:* Cabin-y feel with bamboo fence
*Stereo Song:* Spring Blossoms


----------



## spacejammies (Mar 11, 2015)

I think I'd be a peppy cat villager! Maybe with cyan and white fur? And I'd start out with the natty shirt
My furniture set would probably be a mix of the princess series and gothic white rococo furniture. And my catchphrase would probably be something meme-related lol
My stereo song would either be K.K. Stroll or Bubblegum K.K. ;u;


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Mar 11, 2015)

Species: ....a duck
Appearance: Either a nice, classic yellow or a pastel orange with a lemon yellow beak ^_^
First Shirt: If yellow - after school jacket If orange - canary shirt
Type: I would probably be a smug even though I'm a girl u_u 
Catchphrase: It would just be a winky face


----------



## failedexperiment (Mar 11, 2015)

Interesting... I think I'd be

Name: Bud
Species: Cat
Appearance: Black and white, like a cow cat lmao
First Shirt: Blue tie dye tee
Type: Lazy for sure
Likes: Lemons and art
Dislikes: Furniture
Catchphrase: "Take it easy" probably
House Interior: Probably a very bare house with a few retro pieces
House Exterior: A square box house with a black roof and door
Stereo Song: K.K. Synth!!


----------



## Alright (Mar 12, 2015)

Name: Rite
Species: Squirrel/Rabbit (since most people are picking Cat)
Appearance: All black, but with white paws and blue eyes
First Shirt: no idea
Type: Lazy or Cranky
Likes: Bonsai and Lucky Cats
Dislikes: Shirts
Catchphrase: "Mehh"
House Interior: Minimalist with a Sloppy couch and bed
House Exterior: The bamboo-like one
Stereo Song: Bubblegum K.K.


----------

